# My slipper species



## Mocchaccino (Apr 14, 2012)

My little collection since June 2011.

I have several cabinets to cultivate slipper orchid species using artificial illumination. Intensity of lights is below which most people use but the growth of my slippers are so far doing well.

Carbinet 1: 20W; White light






Carbinet 2: 15W; Violet light





Carbinet 3: 20W; Violet light(Blue light seems stronger)





Carbinet 4: 15W x 2; White light





_charlesworthii f. album "Pride of Tokyo"_ is not shown. It is currently under isolation because of pests.


----------



## poozcard (Apr 14, 2012)

nice


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 14, 2012)

looks good with lots of room for more plants!


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice plants!

Agree there is room for more plants! I would probably increase the light, but that is just my suggestion


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> looks good with lots of room for more plants!



My thought, also!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2012)

you've expanded your collection a lot in less than a year! that's easily a few hundred dollars


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2012)

Do you live in a tunnel? 


Just kidding, oke:
Looks a little THX-1138'ish but you have a few nice species there I would love to have.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2012)

NYEric said:


> ... you have a few nice species there I would love to have.



 my thought too !!!!

For how long do you already grow the plants in your set ups ? Jean


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes to all. There is still plenty of space for more slippers. I have one more carbinet currently with lights on but no slippers. 



JeanLux said:


> my thought too !!!!
> 
> For how long do you already grow the plants in your set ups ? Jean



I grew them since June of last year. It has been almost a year. Quite a number of years ago, I used the same set up to grow a leucochilum. So I am quite confident that most slippers could survive at my place.



NYEric said:


> Do you live in a tunnel?
> 
> 
> Just kidding, oke:
> Looks a little THX-1138'ish but you have a few nice species there I would love to have.



Thanks Eric! My wishlist can never be fulfilled completely. I very much want to cultivate more multi-florals. But given my condition, I could merely cultivate middle-sized or at most slightly larger species such as sanderianum. But I can never get koloparkingii, randsii, anitum or so into my hands unless i want to kill them. 



cnycharles said:


> you've expanded your collection a lot in less than a year! that's easily a few hundred dollars



Yea! Once you fall into the addiction to slippers, you cannot resist the temptation to keep on buying. For most species, they are not quite expensive. But for some like bellatulum f. album, I got them with considerably high prices.


----------



## paphreek (Apr 15, 2012)

Wonderful collection!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice looking collection!


----------

